
Show HN: Deep Work Stats – How much time do you have for deep work? - remyp
https://shepherd.com/free-meeting-stats/
======
remyp
Hi all, OP here.

Inspired by Cal Newport’s book “Deep Work”, our app crunches 12 months of
calendar data and shows you how much time you have for deep work and shallow
work, how much of your life is spent in meetings, and compares you to the
average inside your company and globally.

Example report here: [https://app.shepherd.com/personal-
report/sample/pages/my-wor...](https://app.shepherd.com/personal-
report/sample/pages/my-work-life)

Why did we build this? We loved Cal Newport’s book ‘Deep Work’ and we wanted
to try to estimate how much time people have for deep work, shallow work, and
meetings. Plus show how they compare to other makers/managers inside their
company and globally.

How does it work? We do a read only connection to your calendar API and crunch
12 months of data and summarize the results for you.

What do we use the anonymized data for? Your data is never sold or shared. We
use the anonymized data to show job seekers what a typical day is like for an
engineer at different companies. We are hoping to ship that feature after we
get enough data in a few weeks.

Happy to answer any questions you might have!

~~~
double0jimb0
Can you slice the data by day of week? If a weekly meeting(s) is(are)
necessary, any insights on if better on M/Tu/W/Th/F?

Any strength / significance measures against weekly meeting times vs total
weekly deep work hours?

~~~
bwb
Yep, we can and we will work to push an update down the road that shows it per
day to break it down further.

Good q! Mostly what we have seen is that if you have a lot of short meetings
that break apart your day it really hurts deep work as you are constantly
trying to get back into a flow state.

------
whalesalad
Hard to engage in deep reading of this post when there is a popover covering
40% of my mobile browser viewport with a 5 (!) checkbox form on consenting to
cookies and tracking. Good gravy.

~~~
bwb
Well, we wanted to be very clear we use cookies :), noted though and I'll look
for an alternative.

~~~
whalesalad
I don’t know a single person on this earth other than perhaps Richard Stallman
who has the slightest care in the world that their browser is storing a cookie
from your website. 99% of the internet would fail to work without them. These
warnings are obnoxious.

~~~
remyp
Of course everyone hates them, but if you're going to operate in the EU you're
stuck with 'em.

~~~
Doxin
Functional cookies are allowed without popup, and always have been.

------
hennekec
Super cool! I like that it estimates how much all my meetings cost over the
last 12 months. That gives real motivation for cancelling the ones that aren't
really useful!

------
misterizzo
I love this concept and really value the idea of knowing how much time is
wasted on meetings. I think as your system evolves and if you allow for some
AI/human interaction (I tell your system how to categorize certain things)
then it'll get even more accurate. Really nice work building this!

------
cornellwright
This is cool. I can think of a number of places I've worked where having this
data for the whole company probably would've been really enlightening.

~~~
bwb
Thanks! That is a big reason we added comparisons to the average maker/manager
inside the company and globally. Just so you can kinda see how you compare
too.

------
StrahinjaS
Awesome, shows how effective and productive you can be if you had more time
for deep work!

------
kensavage
Huh! I always wonder how much of my day is actually spent working 100% on what
matters.

------
Dean_E
Really cool!

------
jeffreym
Very cool!

------
jonferris1
Nice!

